# مساعدة: الأفران لصناعة القوارير الزجاجية



## Jehad_a (2 مايو 2014)

بلييز اي احد عنده معلومات عن الافران من ناحية البناء أو عمليات حسابية عن الأفران ، ياليت يفيدنا ،، ويعطيكم العافية:7:


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (3 مايو 2014)

الاخ الفاضل / جهاد الحقيقه معلوماتي بسيطه في هذا المجال و لكن ساقول لسيادتك ما اعرفه حتي يتفضل اخ فاضل لاستكمال المعلومات و تصحيحها .
افران الزجاج تبني بطوب حراري يتحمل اكثر من 2000 درجه مئويه لان صهر رمال الزجاج تحتاج حوالي 1600 درجه مئويه و يكون الطوب ما يسمي طوب زك او مسمي اخر طوب زركون و ذلك حتي لا يتفاعل صهارة الزجاج مع طوب الفرن . اما بالنسبه لحجم الفرن فيكون حسب الانتاج المطلوب . كذلك درجة الحراره يمكن الحصول عليها من خلال ولاعات الغاز او الوقود حسب المتوفر .
ارجو ان اكون افدت سيادتك علي قدر معلوماتي المتواضعه .


----------



## Jehad_a (7 مايو 2014)

الله يعطيك كل العافية اخوي احمد ،، معلومات مهمة ورائعة 

مشكووووور :20:


----------



## Jehad_a (7 مايو 2014)

واتمنى ممن يعرف معلومات اكثر يفيدنا ،، وجزاكم الله كل خير ..:34:


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (7 مايو 2014)

الفرن عباره عن بوتقه محاطه بطوب حرارى وولاعه تعمل بالسولار - اما لوكان كهربائى - مبنى من الطوب الحرارى وسخاناته ملفات مباشره او غير مباشره تعمل على محولات- لتوفير الطاقه وضمان العمر الطويل للسخانات وتصميمه وحسابات مبانيه لها علاقه بالتمدد من ناحيه وطبعا بطاقته ووسيلة التداول
والفن للمشغولات الزجاجيه اما للحام المنتجات الزجاجيه وبالتالى درجة حرارته فى حدود200 سنتيجراد او صهر حتى 1450 وهى المستخدمه من ضمن المشاريع المحتويه على الكسارات والطواحين والغربله والصهر والتشكيل وافران التبريد - وهناك افران لتقويص الزجاج واخرى للمعالجه -
- وهناك وسيله اخرى للقوارير الزجاجيه - عباره عن انابيب يتم تشكيل الرقبه بالتسخين والتشكيل والقاع بخاصية تشكيل الزجاج عند تعرضه للحراره- 
ما اردت ان اقوله ان تحديد السؤال يجعل الاجابه اكثر فائده. السؤال بغرض معلومات عامه - مشروع صناعى جارى دراسته - دراسه نظريه .. فى انتظار التفاصيل.


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (7 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خير باشمهندس / محمود علي هذه المعلومات و طبقا لمعلوماتي المتواضعه فان كان يريد قوارير لامبولات الدواء فيجب ان يكون من زجاج متعادل و هذه تحتاج تكنولوجيا عاليه و مواصفات عاليه لجودة الخامات اما اذا كان يريد صناعه صغيره لقوارير مواد غير متعلقه بالصحه مثال للاصباغ او خلافه فيمكنه استخدام كسر الزجاج و صهره و اعادة تشكيله و في هذه الحاله يكفيه فرن لدرجة حراره 600 مئويه فقط . فمع سعادتك حق في تحديد احتياجه .


----------



## Jehad_a (9 مايو 2014)

الله يعطيكم العافية على معلوماتكم القيمة والرائعة ،، المشروع هو مشروع صناعي وحاب اخذ معلومات عنه وكذا ، وحاب آخذ معلومات دقيقة ، هل تنصحوني بكتب معينة لقراءتها ؟؟
حيث أن الفرن هو لصناعة قوارير العصيرات الزجاجية ،، ويعطيكم العافية على اهتمامكم ..


----------



## Jehad_a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

خبراتكم تهمنا ^_^


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (3 سبتمبر 2014)

اتصل بالشركات المصنعه لأفران الصهر وبلغها طاقتك الانتاجيه بالسنه والورديه - واحجام المنتجات وفكرة الانتاج - خامات او( recycle )
وستجد طلبك كانتاج نمطى -وعرفهم بيانات شركتك الرسميه - حيث الاهتمام بطلبك من عدمه مرتبط بالجديه.


----------



## حمزه داغ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

اخي جهاد
صناعة الزجاج من الصناعات التي تحتاج إلى رأس مال وإلى خبرات تشغيل ذات كفاءة عالية
وهي لاتقتصر على فرن الصهر فقط
ولكن هناك مركز الخلط وماكينات التشكيل واجهزة الفحص وجودة المواد الاولية
وهي عبارة عن سلسلة مترابطة فان كاانت الخلطة ليست جيدة لن تحصل على زجاج بمواصفات جيدة 
وأن لم تكن ماكينات التشكيل للقوارير ممتازة فلن تحصل على منتج للبيع
وان لم يكن هناك ماكينات فحص فسوف تصدر لسوق منتج غير مفحوص وبالتالي سيفقد المنتج سمعته ولن يشتريه احد من المعامل المواد الغذائية 
وملاحظة هامة فرن صهر الزجاج يجب ان يبقى في وضعية التشغيل وعدم ايقاف الفرن إلا في حالات العمرة (الصيانة كل 6 أو 7 سنين) وإلا سوف تضطر لتكسير كامل الطوب الحراري واعادة تركيب طوب جديد وهناك تدابير خاصة لتفريغ الفرن قبل ايقافه


----------

